# Hair for Buckies/Bluckies



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I was just at Dollar Tree and saw some different colored play hair that is great for my bluckies I want to make girls. From the colors I saw that I can remember was red, blue, orange, and purple. There was curly and straight to choose from. I couldn't pass it up for a dollar.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Good deal Teary!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Teary,

make sure you post pics, okay?....so I can copy. LOL!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

lol I will Empress. I got some more batteries for my camera so I will be able to post pics here in a bit.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

1pm and we're still waiting...


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Sorry it took a little longer than expected. My blucky lost it's head! I had to do some surgery lol.

Here she is!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Easy to lose your head over props! LOL

Is that a tinsel wig?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

LMAO thats great!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Sickie, It sure is easy lol. 

It's not a tinsel wig. It's like real hair or the plastic stuff they use on dolls. The hair and bow was attached to a comb thing to put in your hair. I just pulled it off and glued it to the blucky. I guess you could say it was like a mini wig glued to the comb.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ah! Now I know what you're talking about. I've seen those, but that was before my new haunt days. heh

Are you planning on entering the new monster mud competition when it comes around?


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Sickie, I'm not too sure about MM. I haven't had the chance to experience using it yet. I might use it some day. Right now I'm just just getting started on animated creatures.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

*Jingling car keys..*

So, uh Teary....
where did you say you got those? 

*Opening front door...*

'Cause it looks fabulous on your blucky!

*Unlocking car door and getting in...*

What a great idea!

*Keys in the ignition..*

You've brought a new look to bluckies.

*Starting car and putting in gear...*

OH...DOLLAR TREE! That's where you sai-........ *VROOOOOOM*:devil:


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

lol Empress I'm glad you like her.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Teary, if you have a Sally's beauty supply near you, look into the fake hair they have for sale there. They also carry cheapo foam wig heads.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder Vlad, I know about the hair and heads there but when I saw the colors at dollar tree and the price I couldn't help myself. I didn't really want natural hair colors, I wanted something a little more "fun".


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Empress Nightshade said:


> *Jingling car keys..*
> 
> So, uh Teary....
> where did you say you got those?
> ...


LOL! That's a clever post, EN! Made me LMAO!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey, gotta try mm for the first time sometime, right? LOL

Look on the bright side- you may be able to use the dollar store hair on your creation! pppppp


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

SI, I might try it some day. Right now I have to finish my FCG and a static witch.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I have been thinking about this blucky since I added the hair to her. I don't know what to do with her. I was thinking about posing her like she was dancing (like Linda on E.D.2.) I have a problem though......I can't find my E.D.2 DVD!!! I did a quick search on the net and didn't see any pics of her dancing. Anyone know of a good place to find any pics? Thanks for you help!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Awwww! What a little cutie!

Great buy, btw!

I have a few old ladies wigs (complete with sweat stains  ) that I've picked up at church and yard sales for my girl buckies.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Thansk, IshWitch! I have a friend who saw her last night and want's one in lingerie to put in his bedroom lol. He said he want's a brunette though so it look like I'm going to have to hit sally's sometime this week.


----------

